# never liked him anyways..



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/18/us/subway-jared-fogle-charges/index.html

hope he gets the "help" that he needs in prison, the old fashioned way...


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm sure he will get his fair share of $5 footlongs in prison.

He always struck me as a bit of a creep anyways, not sure if it was his mannerisms or what.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I assume he'll be getting served extra bologna


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2015)

SOmething something extra pickles something.

I've been on vacation.


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

I am sure folks will say its a "sickness" but Jesus Christ, like girls your own age, tons of very fit 40 year old sex craved women out there. be nice to round these folks up and drop them over in ISIS territory..


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2015)

So you're offering up your wife?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Hopefully he was outed as a pedo before he tried to diddle his own kids. His wife is obviously filing for divorce.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/19/jared-fogle-wife-filing-for-divorce/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/former-subway-pitchman-pleads-guilty-to-child-pornography-sex-charges/ar-BBlSkTO

Not just kiddo porn, but sex with kids too...


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ Wow, that is nuts. When the story first broke about his director getting fired, I didn't think he would have anything to do with that. Good riddance.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Seems they are selling his van...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Not to make light of a heinous issue but:

http://nypost.com/2015/08/19/ill-timed-subway-game-lets-kids-play-with-jared-fogles-pants/


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

^ Says the guy who made the "Eat Fresh" joke yesterday...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Had to call me out on that huh...well fixt:



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not to make *Let me continue to make* light of a heinous issue:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/08/19/ill-timed-subway-game-lets-kids-play-with-jared-fogles-pants/


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

^ looks like a cover Ram would have wrote.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 20, 2015)

More of a fan of this one personally...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

^ and that one looks like one from Mike.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 20, 2015)

I get no credit around here :/


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2015)

What's wrong with two cops being patriotic? Especially being patriotic with the one on the right.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 20, 2015)

They should pat them down for weapons??


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 20, 2015)

Speaking of sex related news...how about the Ashley Madison/Duggar news.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 21, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Speaking of sex related news...how about the Ashley Madison/Duggar news.


I can't say that I am shocked.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Speaking of sex related news...how about the Ashley Madison/Duggar news.




Sitting here eating popcorn enjoying the massive hypocrisy. Throw in Bristol Palin and it's reality entertainment at its best.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of sex related news...how about the Ashley Madison/Duggar news.
> ...


+1


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>




Looks like jesus is point straight to you there Mike. Probably wrong on the hindu part but he's got you nailed (no pun intended) on the second part.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of sex related news...how about the Ashley Madison/Duggar news.
> ...


I'm definitely not...living in the most religious and conservative part of the country has taught me just how hypocritical people can be. Like an ex-coworker who wanted to start a relationship with me, but he was married, and had a couple other girlfriends already. Yet he went to church every Sunday and got heated over another guy who changed his last name after he was married to the hyphenated her-his format....because according to the bible that is wrong. Uhhhh, what about those Ten Commandments there buddy!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

Good to see you back in form Mike. Thought you were going soft on us.

With this thread going into religious territory I might steer clear. Where's goodall? This is right up his alley.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

with vacation last week and work generally getting busy I've been slacking around here. fear not, I'm still here though


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

You can free up some spam time by not doing Matt's homework


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah, he's on his own with those. I passed the exam. I don't need a 2nd PE license


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 21, 2015)

This isn't going religious Ram, it is just pointing out people's hypocrisy. And people are good at that.

I have learned over the years to be sceptical of anyone who boasts about something. They are usually compensating for something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

I know Ken, it's just that any mention of religion, EB and elsewhere, as with politics, usually results in some animated back and forth. Guess the adage about staying away from religion and politics applies everywhere.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I know Ken, it's just that any mention of religion, EB and elsewhere, as with politics, usually results in some animated back and forth. Guess the adage about staying away from religion and politics applies everywhere.


What are you afraid of Ram? Being proven wrong?

oking:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm borderline atheistic. If you have a photo with God then by all means go ahead.

By the way, instead of proving me wrong, shouldn't you be trying to get at least ONE problem of ptato's right? oking:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> By the way, instead of proving me wrong, shouldn't you be trying to get at least ONE problem of ptato's right? oking:




get to it probie


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm borderline atheistic. If you have a photo with God then by all means go ahead.
> 
> By the way, instead of proving me wrong, shouldn't you be trying to get at least ONE problem of ptato's right? oking:


Damn Ram.

You didn't have to cut me back that deep.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh, and I got the last one right. (mostly)


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Oh, and I got the last one right. (mostly)




Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

Here's a confidence booster:


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 21, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, instead of proving me wrong, shouldn't you be trying to get at least ONE problem of ptato's right? oking:
> ...


I have been summoned?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


and where the hell have you been?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


my guess is NONE OF YOUR DAMN BUSINESS!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## roadwreck (Aug 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


I'm always here, you just don't always know it. I'm kind of omnipresent...

..two footprints in the sand kinda thing.


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 21, 2015)

Sad part about the Ashley Madison thing is that Josh Duggar's wife is probably being pressured by the family into being publicly supportive and not divorcing him. Between this and the molestation thing, poor woman is probably dying inside.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


>




to study?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2015)

why bother at this point


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Matt???That'll never happen.

I think he is going for a record in pencil collecting. Quick, someone call guinness.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 21, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Sad part about the Ashley Madison thing is that Josh Duggar's wife is probably being pressured by the family into being publicly supportive and not divorcing him. Between this and the molestation thing, poor woman is probably dying inside.


Yes, I'm sure she is going through some major mental turmoil.


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Sad part about the Ashley Madison thing is that Josh Duggar's wife is probably being pressured by the family into being publicly supportive and not divorcing him. Between this and the molestation thing, poor woman is probably dying inside.




+1. He worked for an organization that demonized divorce and porn...and now this. Pretty sure God's getting pretty sick of his sh!t, right...about...now. She's now got four kids with him and no idea how to function outside of Stepford Wife, UterusBot v2.0. The statement from his parents said, "Late last night..." which means even they didn't know about this one.

Off to work on some dude's construction site as rehab, I suppose.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Sad part about the Ashley Madison thing is that Josh Duggar's wife is probably being pressured by the family into being publicly supportive and not divorcing him. Between this and the molestation thing, poor woman is probably dying inside.
> ...


Probably reinforces the point that YMZ is making regarding her being pressured.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/anna-duggar-absorb-blame-cheating-hubby-report-article-1.2332918


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

These are people that waited to front hug for marriage, let alone kiss. They couldn't hold hands until they were engaged.

Maybe "experiment with toys" is code for "front hug someone."


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2015)

Duggar has probably used TV earnings to join "Sanctum" in LA...


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Brainwashed. Drank the Kool-Aid.


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

Supe said:


> Duggar has probably used TV earnings to join "Sanctum" in LA...




I love their spin classes!


----------

